# ConFuzzled 2020



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 13, 2019)

Now that people are being confirmed for their rooms at CFz next year, I was wondering if there's anyone on these here forums who will be attending? I most definitely will be!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 14, 2019)

I so wish I could go.  It's on my bucket list, but I doubt if it will ever happen without some con picking me up as a GoH.  I would be totally shocked if that ever happened. lol  You have a good time, my Minty friend.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I so wish I could go.  It's on my bucket list, but I doubt if it will ever happen without some con picking me up as a GoH.  I would be totally shocked if that ever happened. lol  You have a good time, my Minty friend.


Thank you Kee! Both myself and my bf got into the main hotel, and a room share too (result!). I'm super excited as my fursuit maker is attending as a dealer, so I'll get to meet and thank her in person 

Hoping to get to Scotiacon in Scotland too...possibly next year!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Thank you Kee! Both myself and my bf got into the main hotel, and a room share too (result!). I'm super excited as my fursuit maker is attending as a dealer, so I'll get to meet and thank her in person
> 
> Hoping to get to Scotiacon in Scotland too...possibly next year!


I really want to hop the pond, but divorce did a number on my finances and being an old fart doesn't help things either.  I'm a sad kitty when I contemplate such things, but I'm an optimist at heart, so I'll be fine.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 15, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I really want to hop the pond, but divorce did a number on my finances and being an old fart doesn't help things either.  I'm a sad kitty when I contemplate such things, but I'm an optimist at heart, so I'll be fine.


Just find some more hidden gems in those thrift stores


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Just find some more hidden gems in those thrift stores


I hope I find something that is even half as valuable as you as a friend and I will be wealthy indeed.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 15, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I hope I find something that is even half as valuable as you as a friend and I will be wealthy indeed.


You adorable prehistoric kitty, you!!! That's so nice of you to say!!!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm a nice guy.  Just ask any non-prey animal.


----------

